# Some of my favorite Fosgate amps



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Rockford Fosgate Punch 150 Car Amplifier 25th Anniversary Edition, | eBay

Rockford Fosgate Punch 75 25th Anniversary Edition 080687320004 | eBay

Rockford Fosgate Punch 45 Car Amplifier 25th Anniversary Edition, | eBay

Rockford Fosgate Punch 150 25th Anniversary Edition | eBay


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Love those amps too but, dang...they are H-U-G-E!


----------

